# Revolution to LGB loco's with a factory direct decoder interface



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Has anyone connected the Aristo Revolution to LGB loco's with a factory direct decoder interface using the LGB 55026 MTS Decoder Interface Cable?

Bryan


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't see why it wouldn't work. I might just have to try that.
What I really wonder is if the Aristo would control the sound functions?

Bubba


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It is not advisable to connect *any* PWM output ESC to an LGB loco that has a DCC decoder fitted. 
At the least the decoder can become confused with the PWM signal and lose programming. 
At the worst the DCC decoder can be damaged. 

It would be OK to feed the loco motors directly from the ESC output but that leaves the sound system without any reference points to control stop start features such as toots.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

As long as you take out the LGB decoder, if it had one first. Then you can use what you want I have a Airwire that I uses with 2 lashed up Uintahs...they work fine.
Of course you do not have control of the LGB sounds just the chuffing...

Forgot that little tidbit..thanks Tony.

Bubba


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would still be careful using any PWM output ESC with an LGB digital sound equipped loco.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

There is currently no decoder and no sound in my LGB small diesel engine 2006 vintage that has a factory direct decoder interface built into the rear of the engine. 

I purchased a LGB 55026 MTS Decoder Interface Cable that was identified in the instruction book with this LGB engine for connecting a LGB decoder in a separate car. I assumed that a LGB sound module could also be added in the separate car. 

Has anyone already successfully connected the Aristo Revolution to LGB loco's with LGB 55026 MTS Decoder Interface Cable? 

Perhaps, a Phoenix or other sound decoderwas added to the Revolution after this connection was made?


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

My question here is directed toward non-Aristo-Craft Revo installations. I searched the topics at Aristo forums on "Non-Aristo-Craft Revo Installations" for LGB and MTS and did not find any matches. Thus, I created this thread. 

I will need to disassemble the model to expose the main circuit board, find the miniature switches on the main circuit board, and set all the switches to the OFF position, even though I am using the plug on the outside of the back side of the engine. I will not be attaching the four decoder wires to the matching pins on the main circuit board, as I am placing an Revoluton receiver in a box car, along with a sound card, that will follow the engine. 

The six color codes do not appear to follow the NMRA standard decoder assignments for 6-pins: 
bl = blue NMRA common (+) headlight(s)/function(s) power source 
rt = red NMRA Right Rail - from right-hand rail power pick-up to motor or interface 
gb = yellow NMRA Rear Headlight - rear headlight(s) power sink 
gr = green NMRA Output 3 power sink??? 
or = orange NMRA Motor Right - from interface to motor brush (+) connected to right-hand rail 
bn = brown NMRA Output 4 power sink??? 

It is missing: 
BLACK NMRA Left Rail - from left-hand rail power pick-up to motor or interface 
GRAY NMRA Motor Left - from interface to motor brush (-) connected to left-hand rail 
WHITE NMRA Front Headlight - front headlight(s) power sink 

I am still hopeful to find someone who has successfully completed this type of installation to help me here.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are 4 vertical pins for track and motor power on boards with the 6 pin cable socket. These are for the motor and track power. 

They are labeled for 4 colors in German, white, brown, green, and yellow. These are the LGB standard colors for these connections. 

LGB motor blocks have the abbreviations for these colors. 

So, the 6 pin connector is for front.rear lights, V+ in 2 places (5 and 24 volt possible), plus F1 function and ground. 

So for the motor block to the 4 pins on the board both shouuld be labeled in the following manner: 

gn is green for motor 
gb is yellow for motor 
bn is brown for track 
ws is white for track 

This information can be obtained from the 55020 pdf document and references the 55026 cable wiring/functions/colors.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you, I think that I may now understand how to get it a Revolution wired to LGB loco's with a factory direct decoder interface. 

Since I will not be attaching the four decoder wires to the matching pins on the main circuit board, as I am placing an Revoluton receiver in a box car, along with a sound card and battery, behind the engine, I will need to run wires from these pins on the main circuit board to the adapter plug for Revo Rx. 

I think that I got it!


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 26 Dec 2010 08:45 AM 
So, the 6 pin connector is for front.rear lights, V+ in 2 places (5 and 24 volt possible), plus F1 function and ground. 

This information can be obtained from the 55020 pdf document and references the 55026 cable wiring/functions/colors. 


Dan, I could not find the wire color assignments to the 6 pin connector. Do you know what these are?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Green power or ground for function 1 
orange F1 function 1 Usually ground enabled to light light tied to plus. 
brown Ground or power for function 1 Check with meter to green wire for correct ground vs positive wire. 
red Either front or rear light 
yellow Either rear or front light Opposite light from red wire 
blue common front/rear light power 
http://www.mylargescale.com/desktopmodules/activeforums/themes/MLS/save32.png 

There are 2 power sources as the lights could be 5 volt and function 1 could be 18 or 24 volts. Usually both are the same at 5 volts and if so, only 5 wires are needed for operation. 
In a diesel, f1 would be cabin light, in steam it could be either cabin or smoke unit. Lgb did strange things(to us, of course as they had their own standards!!).


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a document with the info needed. 

ge = yellow - Motor 
ws = white - Track 
br = brown - Track 
gn = green - Motor 

Here's the interface lead wiring guide. The colour code for this, courtesy of zimo, is- 
Blue = Rear lights 
Green = Ground 
Yellow = Positive Volts 
Orange = F1 
Red = Front lights 
Brown = Positive Volts


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Dan, thanks again. 

I ordered both 4-wire and 6-wire connectors from All Electronics for this installation. 

Bryan


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

keep us posted.... very confusing to me but I have 2 LGB locos with sound that I want to convert to revo receivers and still keep the LGB sound. 1 has MTS decodder and 1 is analog


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me know how you make out with this. Please take photos. I to have one of these to convert and am interested in seeing how you handle the ditch lights. Actually I will probably wait until the Revo sound decoders come out later this year before I start on it.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me know how you make out with this. Please take photos. I to have one of these to convert and am interested in seeing how you handle the ditch lights. Actually I will probably wait until the Revo sound decoders come out later this year before I start on it.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

No other replies or report this year? Must have smoked it? lol


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

After an approximately six month wait, my "free" Revolution received arrived a few weeks ago. This Winter project will be moved to late Spring during a rainy day for basement workshop.


----------

